# Red Root Foaters or Frogbite



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any red root floaters or frogbite they might be willing to part with. I just started an El Natural tank for my daughter and I need some floaters. I'm in Frisco. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Regards,
Erin


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a ton of this. I work in Richardson on Saturday mornings. PM me and let's see if we can meet up.


----------

